# Daughter’s 2017 Cruze Locked Up At Stop Light



## Hammock (2 mo ago)

I don’t know anything about cars, but you folks seem to. She has a 2017 and was at a stop light and got the green. Went to accelerate and the pedal was locked and wouldn’t press down. The steering wheel was locked, also. She said she moved back to the brake and it was hard to depress but she was able to enough to move the car from Drive to Park. She turned off the car and turned it back on again. Seems to be back to normal now.
Any idea on what caused this? A google search and search on here yielded nothing.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

It sounds like the engine stalled at the light.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Autostop maybe?

It takes a second for the motor to start up after releasing the brake pedal.

Might be just a freak thing.

Autostop works at Temps above 41* in the 17 model. Deactivates below 40* You can drive in L gear and it won't shut off. But you'll have to click to L6 to use all the gears.

There's a module you can buy that Deactivates Autostop so you can drive in D gear. It plugs in to the hood switch.

Mine was $140 five years ago.


----------

